# The Super Complex Field Effect



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

Here is something most of us miss when looking at Google Earth its the super complexity of some crop fields in some places of the world.   Where i live all the fields are rectangle shape or if not rectangle most often it will have straight fence lines with the odd bend in it occasionally bet i have never seen anything like this.  These planned out fields look like they have been around for a very long time and might fit in to our stolen history.  I have no idea where in the world these places and just thought id share it with you guys here at SH and was hoping if anyone has fields like this near where they live or know where they might be.  




> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

